# Compitions?



## jokensmoken

So, I'm an avid smoker here in Michigan and, I've been at it for a few decades.
I have no illusions of grandeur but I'd really like to spend a weekend with a bunch of like minded folks in a compitition, unfortunately Ive only found one armature smoke off in my area.; the fowlerville fatty contest; which is an  OUTSTANDING family oriented event, but I'd like to put my brisket and pulled  pork up for judging.
I think they're both pretty darn good...but beyond that , I'd just like to hang with some like minded folks toss back a few "pops", share some techniques and smoke up some great food over a weekend...
Does anyone know of such an event in Michigan, or are there some of you who might want to organize something of this nature...
Walt.


----------



## pineywoods

Try to set it up with other members around MI if nobody has a place to host it check around for a campground that will. It's a lot of fun when you get some SMF members together you certainly shouldn't go hungry :D
Maybe just have a friendly contest and eat the entries.
If you need any help trying to figure out anything about a gathering shoot me a PM I've put on some and been to some others and will try to help


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Ooh Walt you moving up to the big time now ;)

I hope you find some thing..or start some thing.


----------



## fivetricks

Where roughly are you located? I'm also in Michigan and am also interested. Depending on your location I may even have a place to host :-)


----------



## ritchierich

Me too. I am in Chelsea mi. Always down to roll smoke....let me know


----------



## ritchierich

Me too. I am in Chelsea mi. Always down to roll smoke....let me know


----------



## ritchierich

Me too. I am in Chelsea mi. Always down to roll smoke....let me know


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I like your drive Walt! Your best bet is to find a legit event that’s in the state and run by an official sanctioning body like the KCBS. If you enter one of these good luck! I think you’ll do well once you figure out the learning curve. 

If you’d rather try to set something up locally with the local MI members group all’s I can say is GOOD LUCK. You’ll need it. 

Scott


----------



## fivetricks

Ritchierich is about 50 miles from me. I'm in the Flint-ish area.


----------



## jokensmoken

fivetricks said:


> Where roughly are you located? I'm also in Michigan and am also interested. Depending on your location I may even have a place to host :)


I'm right in the middle between Ann Arbor and Brighton; little town called Whitmore Lake...but I'm not opposed to driving up to a couple of hours for a weekend event.


----------



## jokensmoken

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I like your drive Walt! Your best bet is to find a legit event that’s in the state and run by an official sanctioning body like the KCBS. If you enter one of these good luck! I think you’ll do well once you figure out the learning curve.
> 
> If you’d rather try to set something up locally with the local MI members group all’s I can say is GOOD LUCK. You’ll need it.
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott, I've been to the KCBS event at the Silver Lake Sand Dunes Apple Festival a couple times checking it our and am seriously considering it this fall if I can put a team together...
BUT, what I was really interested in or hoping to find is something like you've been doing with the fatty contest only with more catagories...just a bunch of 
local-ish folks getting together for a weekend of fun and good eats.
I have no illusions of grandure... lol...
I just like hanging out with good people doing exactly what you do at your place...
If I had the real estate I'd host one myself.
Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken

pineywoods said:


> Try to set it up with other members around MI if nobody has a place to host it check around for a campground that will. It's a lot of fun when you get some SMF members together you certainly shouldn't go hungry :D
> Maybe just have a friendly contest and eat the entries.
> If you need any help trying to figure out anything about a gathering shoot me a PM I've put on some and been to some others and will try to help


Thanks for the input...I like your idea of a campground.
Being in Michigan there are PLENTY to choose from.
AND yes...friendly and eating the entries are exactly what I'm looking for...
Maybe a smoked food POT LUCK would be a better description of what I'm interested in with a little friendly competition and judging.
The goal for me isnt to earn "fame" or win prizes but to gather with a bunch of good folks and enjoy.
Walt.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I hope you find someone else who is willing to jump in head first and get another one going. If it’s local I’d probably stop by for a day with some of the Fowlerville round table. 

I just know what it takes to pull these events off so I’m skeptical. Time, money, help, and donations from sponsors. I don’t want to know what we have into it now but the one day fattie contest is easily over $1000 now. And I have a great sponsor who donates time, equipment and a whole hog to the winner. If I had to add all that in it’d be a few thousand more dollars. 

If you can find some guys who are serious about it you can get it done but you’ll probably need 8-12 guys who are willing to donate money and time. I have people every year ask me about our event, tell me they are coming only to never hear from them again. People mean well but they don’t come through in the end a lot of the time. 

We were talking about adding ribs to our event next year where you have to use your own smoker because all the ones we have are full. We might have a small rib contest where you have to get an invite to smoke in it so we can limit it to 10 or less entrees. I’ll keep you informed on that. 

Again good luck my friend! I think you’d be great in a kcbs contest! You have the skills and the drive! 

Scott


----------



## jokensmoken

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I hope you find someone else who is willing to jump in head first and get another one going. If it’s local I’d probably stop by for a day with some of the Fowlerville round table.
> 
> I just know what it takes to pull these events off so I’m skeptical. Time, money, help, and donations from sponsors. I don’t want to know what we have into it now but the one day fattie contest is easily over $1000 now. And I have a great sponsor who donates time, equipment and a whole hog to the winner. If I had to add all that in it’d be a few thousand more dollars.
> 
> If you can find some guys who are serious about it you can get it done but you’ll probably need 8-12 guys who are willing to donate money and time. I have people every year ask me about our event, tell me they are coming only to never hear from them again. People mean well but they don’t come through in the end a lot of the time.
> 
> We were talking about adding ribs to our event next year where you have to use your own smoker because all the ones we have are full. We might have a small rib contest where you have to get an invite to smoke in it so we can limit it to 10 or less entrees. I’ll keep you informed on that.
> 
> Again good luck my friend! I think you’d be great in a kcbs contest! You have the skills and the drive!
> 
> Scott


I guessed 1000 bucks out there at your.place...You do an exceptional job hosting that...I can tell a great deal goes into the planning besides the work involved in hosting.
Please keep me in the loop on the rib idea...
I'd definitely be in if there's room.
Just need to know if you're doing baby backs or St. Louis cut...
I.prefer St. Louis but either is good...
I'm liking the idea of a weekend campground gathering and calling it a smoked food pot luck with an informal judging on a couple catagories...
I already do so much I'm not clear I have the energy or drive to organize yet something else...
I always do a brisket and butt for.my buddies memorial day party up at the Ausable River..
I've got two graduations and a wedding booked this summer plus my.own party here at the.lake I host for about 60 people where I  smoke all the meat and do ATBs, a tray.of smoked mac n cheese and a tray of beans...
Then there's our family reunion where it's now expected I'll do the meat...
Then the fatty contest
AND I like to go to the KCBS event at the Silver Lake Dunes ( as a spectator) last weekend of september... 
WHEW...
Walt


----------

